# Score That Buck & Win #2



## sbchunter (Nov 1, 2006)

148


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Use this link*

I had originally posted www.gametraxx.com; - with the semicolon at the end of the sentence. Sorry, this is probably messing some folks up. Just take out the semicolon or use this link www.gametraxx.com

Thanks

JJ


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

139


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

137 7/8


----------



## rynmyrk (Sep 3, 2006)

121


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

127 2/8


----------



## vsahunter (Jan 15, 2005)

*score*

124 7/8


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

150


----------



## Turkeyandbucks (Jan 16, 2007)

132 :wink:


----------



## oneshot7mm-08 (Mar 12, 2006)

143 7/8


----------



## slimshooter (Jan 11, 2006)

141 5/8


----------



## wideerguy9 (Jun 26, 2005)

133 3/8"


----------



## gonecribbin (Dec 19, 2004)

140 6/8


----------



## babykeit (Feb 8, 2005)

126


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

138


----------



## WIDeer4Life (Jul 22, 2006)

113 1/8


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Just A Few Days*

Keep Scoring...win that 1 Year Membership!! Go and check out the 30 Day free trial...


----------



## bbhunt53 (Jun 29, 2003)

117 5/8


----------



## ntrl (Dec 17, 2006)

122


----------



## bowhuntin_kid (Jul 12, 2004)

145 4/8


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*nice deer*

Id venture to say it scores 147 3/8


----------



## indianahunter1 (Aug 25, 2006)

*score the buck .*

i would think 140 .


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*here you go*

123 7/8


----------



## HoytHntr8 (Dec 4, 2006)

137 7/8


----------



## archery freak (Dec 30, 2005)

128


----------



## Drenalin (Dec 27, 2006)

136


----------



## davehc130 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Gross or net?*

Are we talking gross or net score???


----------



## davehc130 (Dec 31, 2006)

117 1/4


----------



## davehc130 (Dec 31, 2006)

117 4/8


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

119 2/8


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

*here you go*

120 3/8


----------



## jlsug (Dec 15, 2006)

132 3/8


----------



## Big_Buck_1 (Aug 31, 2005)

134 1/8


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

144 7/8"


----------



## deepwoodsdriftr (Oct 11, 2006)

134 7/8


----------



## wkywtkiller (Aug 10, 2006)

121 4/8"


----------



## Breeves (Aug 17, 2005)

131 1/8


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

144 3/8"


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

129


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

132 4/8"


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

126 3/8 Gross


You never said if you wanted Net score or Gross Score? Never stated on the other thread either..

Personally I think that this crap is straight up advertising.. and if you want to advertise.. then you should become a sponsor.. instead of whoring threads like this.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

137 3/8th


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

119.5


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

KBacon said:


> 126 3/8 Gross
> 
> 
> You never said if you wanted Net score or Gross Score? Never stated on the other thread either..
> ...


 * Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases (34 Viewing) *
Use this area to toot your horn, congratulate shooters, and by all means, release new products. Thanks for your support 

I utilized this section due to what was stated above. I am releasing this new product and wanted to share it with you in a fun manner, by simply having a contest. We are also working on becoming an official sponsor of this forum! 

By the way...the score is NET. Sorry I did not back with you sooner.

Thanks for your time and comments.


Jason


----------



## halfstrut (Jan 23, 2007)

138 3/8


----------



## Kelly Ison (Nov 19, 2004)

139" gross and 131 6/8ths net. I assume this is where we enter our guesses. 

kelly


----------



## Bubbahoyt (Feb 27, 2004)

152 5/8


----------



## montanaarchery (Mar 11, 2003)

*Score that buck*

Looks are decieving, I would say 116 6/8.


----------



## uspssuks (Dec 20, 2004)

116 3/8


----------



## hunter dan (Feb 19, 2003)

132 3/8


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Close*

We only have a few more days....SCORE THAT BUCK!


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

134 4/8


----------



## Quickstix (Aug 23, 2006)

136 3/8


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

161


----------



## foxpaw1 (Sep 5, 2006)

136 3/8


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

133 2/8


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

*Guess*

130 1/8


----------



## bshirey02 (Jul 15, 2006)

*114*

114


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

126 4/8


----------



## crackshot82 (Aug 16, 2006)

115


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

138 3/8"


----------



## delawarearcher (Aug 8, 2006)

120 3/8


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

139 1/2


----------



## bowfool12 (Jun 19, 2006)

136 3/8


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

124 2/8


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Winners*

I will announce winners 2/1 and PM each winner with code. Thanks so much for playing!!

Jason


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

well crap I didnt get a PM so congrats to the winners!:third:


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

131 5/8


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Winners Announced*

Here ya go...they were soooo close....I am giving TOP 4!!! They are as follows:

Buck Official Score of 118 1/8
*bcowette 119* 1/2
*norsash darton* 119 2/8
*bbhunt53* 117 5/8
*davehc130* 117 4/8

GREAT JOB TO ALL and thanks for participating. Good luck in your shoots this year and remember...Hunt Hard...but HUNT SMART!!

Jason Jacob
[email protected]
www.gametraxx.com


----------



## bbhunt53 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Jason*

I will be sure and enjoy the years membership. Thanks James


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*Thanks alot!*

Thanks alot! Looking forward to trying this out. Awesome to have something like this, always lose info. from year to year and this will be the cat's meow.


----------



## cpaddock87 (Nov 5, 2004)

Here is one of the does i killed with a 1 3/4" Grimreaper


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

186 non typical


----------



## tileman (Jan 26, 2008)

152 6/8


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

216


----------



## Squirrelhntr91 (Nov 5, 2006)

Typical or Non Typical?

Typical - 180
Non Typical- 215


----------



## Squirrelhntr91 (Nov 5, 2006)

whoa.. just realized. this is an old post. Sorry


----------



## WVDXT (Jan 20, 2008)

158 3/8


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

141 1/8''


----------



## harden13 (Oct 20, 2006)

This deer scored 118 1/8? By what system?


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

harden13 said:


> This deer scored 118 1/8? By what system?





this thread is almost 1 year old.....did you take that into consideration before you posted......  :der::der:


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

that buck was used in the last contest.... which was after...this contest.....it scored 241 and change, non typ.................


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

158 2/8


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

oh my god........ does anybody pay attention to dates...and or read the entire thread and post before commenting.........this contest is OVER...... get it, been done, gone, OVER like a year ago.............


----------



## fatboyte (Mar 29, 2006)

198 7/8net


----------



## FultonCtyHunter (Oct 28, 2005)

216 3/8


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

143 1/3


----------



## tuckr (May 31, 2005)

*score*

132 5/8


----------

